# Compaq W200 mod orinoco_usb



## flaviotroia (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

i've a problem with my wifi usb device. I've installed FreeBSD 7.1 on Compaq Evo N620c. 

On linux i use orinoco_usb.ko kernel module and it works.

Does someone knows how to make working this module on freebsd 7.1?

thanks


----------



## flaviotroia (Jan 15, 2009)

I found this tutorial http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2919

mybe, it should be useful.


----------

